# Ottawa - Bytown Antique Show and sale - April 26



## RCO

also there is a bottle show in Ottawa the week after the Toronto show , never actually been to this one before but its been running there for some time .  not sure why its called the Bytown antique show ( perhaps to appeal to a larger audience of people who are interested in old things ) but its always been run by the Ottawa antique bottle club 

its at the Nepean Sportsplex which is at 1701 Woodroffe avenue Ottawa and on Sunday April 26th


----------



## CanadianBottles

I'll see if I can make it to this one or not, I'm not sure.  I missed the last one unfortunately.  I think the reason they call it an antique show is that there are so many non-bottle dealers there.  Seems to be fewer bottle dealers every year.  I noticed that this year they stopped referring to the Longueuil one as a bottle show at all.  Which to be fair it pretty much wasn't - there was only ONE dealer selling bottles she actually dug herself.  All the other booths were the same dealers you see at every show who want $25 for a common ABM soda in rough condition.  Apart from myself I don't think I saw a single person buy a bottle over the two hours I was there.


----------



## RCO

I can't comment much on the specific contents of this show or the one in Longeuil as I've never been to it either .

but in general antique type shows can often still be a good place to find bottles , I've found a few interesting ones at antique shows where there was very few bottles present 

the Toronto bottle show is pretty much all bottles , every table is a bottle collector or dealer , there is items there which aren't bottles , like old postcards , books and such but is a small % of the merchandise for sale


----------



## RCO

trying to find something else online and noticed there is now an official cancellation for this show due to covid 19 which is not at all surprising as pretty much every antique show this spring has been cancelled










						BYTOWN ANTIQUE & VINTAGE SHOW https://ottawacollectors.com
					

A club dedicated to collecting antiques, bottles, collectibles. Sponsors of BYTOWN ANTIQUE & VINTAGE SHOW, !!! 2020 SHOW CANCELLED DUE TO COVID-19!!!!  SUNDAY APRIL 26, 2020 Nepean Sportsplex, Ottawa, ON.




					www.ottawacollectors.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I am afraid they won't let us have shows for a couple of years. 2-3 maybe. This year is shot. Next year? Who knows...scary stuff for sure.


----------



## TrashPanda

I heard until 2022


----------



## RCO

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I am afraid they won't let us have shows for a couple of years. 2-3 maybe. This year is shot. Next year? Who knows...scary stuff for sure.



part of the problem is most venues which host large shows for antiques , guns , bottles etc are held in buildings owned by the town or city , often arena's / community centres . 
if they say there not going to allow any large scale events for such a period of time its hard to get around that , as in most areas there isn't any other options 

I'd personally be very surprised if I manage to attend any large scale antique type shows in the remainder of 2020 , I know some are still 'scheduled " for the fall but those dates are just on paper at this point


----------



## RCO

some cities here are even going as far as banning yard sales at private homes for the time being . 

I know that Orillia Ontario ( city of around 30,000 ) and Barrie Ontario ( city of around 150,000 ) have both recent done this , not sure of what other places here have done or plan to do 

our yard sales don't really start up until mid may , earliest one is usually a community yard sale in a small tourist town on a lake here , although I suspect it will be cancelled this year as emergency order extends until may 12 which bans an events


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

During the spanish flu of 1918 everything was held outside with masks. College professors held class in the bleachers and court was outside on the lawn of the cout house. I believe it was over by 1920. That was real bad. Worse than corona.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Govoner in jersey has closed all the parks. Even the rest areas on the palisades parkway which is only a parking lot!


----------

